# Liberty moves on!



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

Still in Zeebrugge, but should leave soon.


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*I'm on too*

I'm hitching a ride also. Dropped off on 11/5 in Bremerhaven. We really have no life.:rofl::rofl:


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

bimmernupe said:


> I'm hitching a ride also. Dropped off on 11/5 in Bremerhaven. We really have no life.:rofl::rofl:


Welcome aboard!


----------



## woodlands john (Nov 16, 2007)

My 2008 335i Convertible is onboard as well. Dropped off in Frankfurt on 05 November.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

woodlands john said:


> My 2008 335i Convertible is onboard as well. Dropped off in Frankfurt on 05 November.


John - is your delivery on the official calendar? If not see http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/calendar.php?month=10&year=2007&c=3&do=displaymonth


----------



## woodlands john (Nov 16, 2007)

Yes. Unfortunately, I titled it "BMW Welt Opens for Delivery" rather than my name or automobile.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

woodlands john said:


> Yes. Unfortunately, I titled it "BMW Welt Opens for Delivery" rather than my name or automobile.


I don't think it's there. I probably deleted it. Sorry. But please feel free to recreate it :thumbup:


----------



## Flyboy01 (Sep 23, 2007)

*Also on Liberty*

328xi, Saphire Black, Lemon, Navi, PP, SP, BT, Logic 7, CA, CWP.


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

bimmernupe said:


> We really have no life.:rofl::rofl:


I resemble that remark. She's cast off of the dock...


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

iversonm said:


> She's cast off of the dock...


I evidently was misinformed, but she appears to be headed out of the harbor this afternoon.


----------



## FB77 (Oct 9, 2007)

Our coupe's also on the Liberty. We dropped it off on 11/3 in Munich.

After 11 days in Italy, Austria and Germany it didn't have a scratch or ding. I wonder whether it will get through ocean transportation in the same shape.


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

FB77 said:


> Our coupe's also on the Liberty. We dropped it off on 11/3 in Munich.
> 
> After 11 days in Italy, Austria and Germany it didn't have a scratch or ding. I wonder whether it will get through ocean transportation in the same shape.


The odds are well in your favor. I wouldn't loose any sleep.


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

Off to the Solent...


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

In the English Channel, by the cliffs of Dover...


----------



## DE#58 (Jul 3, 2006)

*also on liberty*

My 535xi is on the liberty to. But its coming into NY. I thought BMW shipped the new arrivals to NJ where the processing center is. Is there a chance they will ship it directly to my dealer in NY rather than send it to NJ only to make another trip back to NY? 4 weeks and counting since I placed my order and i'm getting anxious. I cant wait to drive this car again.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

DE#58 said:


> Is there a chance they will ship it directly to my dealer in NY rather than send it to NJ only to make another trip back to NY?


You are joking, right?


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

Approaching Southampton...


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

Docked in Southampton. Nächster Halt: New York.


----------



## gibran1984 (Jul 2, 2007)

Awesome! Thanks for the updates!!!


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

gibran1984 said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the updates!!!


De nada.


----------



## skinnyreptile (Mar 21, 2007)

bimmernupe said:


> My car is due to be released tomorrow from the VPC.


God bless the rest of us in the same boat.


----------



## ocsjohn (Sep 8, 2007)

bimmernupe said:


> My car is due to be released tomorrow from the VPC.


How did you find out that information?


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

Jonathan @ PCD b/c I had to set my date


----------



## ocsjohn (Sep 8, 2007)

Anyones OC page updated to at Preparation Center yet? Mine still shows EnRoute.


----------



## gibran1984 (Jul 2, 2007)

Nope, mine still shows En Route as well. And also, the WW site still shows that it's loaded on the vessel...


----------



## CrazyJ (Mar 2, 2007)

bimmernupe, you already have a PCD date? Two days ago they wouldn't even try to reserve a date for me until the car cleared customs, which of course I have no way of knowing when that happens. When is your PCD date? Did you do ED also? I want my damn car before christmas!


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

CrazyJ said:


> bimmernupe, you already have a PCD date? Two days ago they wouldn't even try to reserve a date for me until the car cleared customs, which of course I have no way of knowing when that happens. When is your PCD date? Did you do ED also? I want my damn car before christmas!


Check your PM. My PCD is 12/21


----------



## drkM5 (Aug 17, 2007)

bimmernupe said:


> My car is due to be released tomorrow from the VPC.


Was your car on the Liberty?

TIA


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*Car on liberty*



drkM5 said:


> Was your car on the Liverty?
> 
> TIA


Yes and it has been liberated.:rofl:


----------



## drkM5 (Aug 17, 2007)

Wow, that's very fast. Mine was on the Liberty too. Hope you have a good time at the PDC.


----------



## ocsjohn (Sep 8, 2007)

Updated 2wglobal tracking shows that my car was "discharged" on 11/27/07 at 8:00 AM. Does this mean thats when it was discharged from the ship or is that when it was discharged from customs. If its the former rather than the latter, how/when will I know its out of Customs. Thanks, John


----------



## CrazyJ (Mar 2, 2007)

My car was released to VPC yesterday.


----------



## ocsjohn (Sep 8, 2007)

CrazyJ said:


> My car was released to VPC yesterday.


Is it updated yet on OC?


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

*Two more weeks...*

I just got word that my car is due in the dealer on or about 12/12/07. I would think that means that it is through customs, and that's the next truck headed to my dealer.

My car showed up as "Discharged at 8:00 am on Tuesday." It mustn't update until it clears customs, as I got an email from my dealer within a few hours of the update on WW.

I wouldn't waste your time on the OC. On my past ED, I found it pretty much spouts jibberish.


----------



## drkM5 (Aug 17, 2007)

I just called the BMW ED department. The good news was that my came in VPC yesterday and the bad new was that workorder has been issued. But they do not know in detail. I left my car at HARM without single scratch. So I hope the repair work is minor.


----------



## gibran1984 (Jul 2, 2007)

I just got a PCD date for 1/14/08


----------



## CrazyJ (Mar 2, 2007)

gibran, you should try and request 'no vehicle overview' if you want an earlier date.


----------



## gibran1984 (Jul 2, 2007)

CrazyJ said:


> gibran, you should try and request 'no vehicle overview' if you want an earlier date.


Apparently my dealer (Irv) has already mentioned that to them. Why so long of a wait???


----------



## Flyboy01 (Sep 23, 2007)

Redlivery off of Liberty via Newark happend today! Couldn't be happier. Excelent E.D. Experience. Excelent Car...


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Flyboy01 said:


> Redlivery off of Liberty via Newark happend today! Couldn't be happier. Excelent E.D. Experience. Excelent Car...


When did you drop it off and where?


----------



## petesamprs (Nov 1, 2005)

Flyboy01 said:


> Redlivery off of Liberty via Newark happend today! Couldn't be happier. Excelent E.D. Experience. Excelent Car...


Wow, are you serious? Pretty fast turn around at customs/VPC. No word from my dealer yet.


----------



## skinnyreptile (Mar 21, 2007)

drkM5 said:


> I just called the BMW ED department. The good news was that my came in VPC yesterday and the bad new was that workorder has been issued. But they do not know in detail. I left my car at HARM without single scratch. So I hope the repair work is minor.


Me too require a work order which I dropped off at Paris in perfect condition. Do you have any update?


----------



## petesamprs (Nov 1, 2005)

Anyone else delivered off Liberty yet?


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

(Hopefully) Next Wednesday.


----------



## drkM5 (Aug 17, 2007)

skinnyreptile said:


> Me too require a work order which I dropped off at Paris in perfect condition. Do you have any update?


I called the BMW ED department and they told me they would call me with more information. But I have not heard anything yet.


----------



## skinnyreptile (Mar 21, 2007)

The lady told me call back on Monday to find out where my car is. She also mentioned it will likely arrive at my dealer's by the end of next week.


----------



## drkM5 (Aug 17, 2007)

My car was delivered to the dealership tonight. I will pick it up tomorrow. I hope whatever damage was fixed at VDC.


----------



## petesamprs (Nov 1, 2005)

Which dealership - I'm at DiFeo


----------



## drkM5 (Aug 17, 2007)

petesamprs said:


> Which dealership - I'm at DiFeo


Wide World of Cars


----------



## petesamprs (Nov 1, 2005)

Turns out my front bumper has some damage from shipping which is being fixed currently. Timing is unclear.


----------



## quesam (Jun 13, 2007)

Picked up my car today. 33 days from dropoff to pickup in South Florida. Great CA :angel: he drove 60 miles to pick me up so I wouldn't have to wait until Monday to get my car.


----------

